
Show HN: JavaScript coding challenges on top of GitHub & circleci - engintekin
https://github.com/engintekin/javascript-coding-challenges-using-github-circleci
======
engintekin
I thought that I can make coding challenges using github & circleci. I find it
quite exciting, please share your thoughts.

